# What are the most impressive skylines you've seen in person?



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Hong Kong by far, the natural setting and size puts it leagues above everyone else. I hiked many of the mountains sounding the city and the views left a huge lasting impression on me. Honorable mentions with views that moved me during my travels include Singapore, Shenzhen, New York, Tokyo, Shanghai and Guangzhou.


----------



## PsyLock (Jun 18, 2016)

Overall impression, I'd say Hong Kong because topography + skyline. I'm always in awe every time I visit HK. Next would be New York. NYC has better collection of towers than HK imo. Chicago comes in third but was surprised how smaller it is than how it looks in pictures. Toronto was nice but was not really impressive to me but then again last I was there was 2016 and now they have two supertalls u/c. Singapore had really nice buildings but I found the city more impressive than the skyline.


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 1, 2017)

Hong Kong. It’s like Vegas, SF & NYC wrapped into one. Truly nothing like it.

NYC has the better impact towers but to many buildings get “lost in the sauce,” so it loses points.

Notable mentions: Singapore, Osaka, Tokyo, Chicago, Toronto, Manila, LA, Philly, Seattle. 

Would love to see Dubai & Shanghai in person


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Dubai_Boy said:


> Haven't been to NY, Tokyo and HK so I will comment again once I do , been to L.A and meh …


Coming from Dubai LA won't seem that impressive but it's not _that _bad. I think it just lacks for such a huge city on a continent known for skyscrapers. When did you go to LA? Some of the new projects in the past few years have really helped DT a lot. It could definitely use more skyscrapers though.

NY is insane though, and so is Shanghai. Never been to Tokyo or HK.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Jay said:


> Coming from Dubai LA won't seem that impressive but it's not _that _bad. I think it just lacks for such a huge city on a continent known for skyscrapers. When did you go to LA? Some of the new projects in the past few years have really helped DT a lot. It could definitely use more skyscrapers though.
> 
> NY is insane though, and so is Shanghai. Never been to Tokyo or HK.


Hey Jay, been to LA in 2015 and 2016 , the meh was be not being impressed by the skyline or "well known" city core

however, the ocean / beach / bungalows and villas on the sea , BREATHTAKING 

was shocked by all the old ladies sleeping on the street


----------



## micrip (Jun 16, 2004)

In this order: New York, Chicago, Toronto, San Francisco, Los Angeles.

It's been 37 years since I have seen the latter two. Toronto 31 years ago, Chicago 2 years, and New York 9. I based my ranking both on what I physically saw, with a bit of consideration as to how they look now.


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 1, 2017)

Jay said:


> Coming from Dubai LA won't seem that impressive but it's not _that _bad. I think it just lacks for such a huge city on a continent known for skyscrapers. When did you go to LA? Some of the new projects in the past few years have really helped DT a lot. It could definitely use more skyscrapers though.
> 
> NY is insane though, and so is Shanghai. Never been to Tokyo or HK.


Would kill to go to Shanghai

NYC has for sure pulled away in the super-tall department but HK still feels every bit as massive. The biggest difference is the layout & geography blow NYC into last year. Its substantially more photogenic. NYC building are also monolithic compared to HK’s pencil high rises.

Tokyo is a completely different beast. It just feels like a coreless labyrinth of high-rises and skyscrapers. The city is so vast and so built up the _only_ place you can’t take it in from is SkyTree’s observation deck or an airplane


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

haven't been to China so NYC tops my list by default


----------

